# General > Technical Support >  Unable to attach documents to GMail

## oldchemist

Hi 

Until a few days ago I was able to attach documents to GMail messages by selecting the paperclip icon and double-clicking the document in my File list. What happens now is document title and file size appear at the bottom of the Gmail and the adjacent box fills with blue. All good so far, but after about one second the blue bar disappears leaving just the document title and file size and attempting to open the attachment reveals nothing there. Lenovo PC running Windows 10, Chrome browser. Attaching from Drive seems to be OK.

OC

----------


## dx100uk

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Unable...a519c52ea05ce0

----------


## dx100uk

is the attachment too big?

----------


## oldchemist

File size is typically <20k - that should not be too big?

----------


## oldchemist

The biggest file I tried to attach is 522k

----------


## oldchemist

I've gone through many of the links you sent but cannot find the same problem there

----------


## dx100uk

just tried on the webportal and mines working ok with the paperclip
are you using the webmail interface or a email program & which one?

----------


## oldchemist

I'm using Gmail with Chrome

----------


## dx100uk

so did I

what anti virus re you running.
when was the last time you updated win10
when was the last time you updated chrome

do you have another browser, say like use windows edge, 
does it do the same?

----------


## oldchemist

Running Avast (free)
I thought that Win 10 updated automatically
I uninstalled and reloaded chrome last week after this issue arose.
I haven't tried another browser but will do so soon

thanks for taking the trouble to help

----------


## oldchemist

It appears to be OK using Edge. Thanks for alll the help. I'll be back crying if if goes wrong again!

----------

